# Boomer 8N CVT issue



## june1ron (Aug 2, 2021)

(First, please tell me if there's a better spot to post this--TIA)

Last year, I got a new-to-me 2009 Boomer 8N with 6000 hours and a CVT.

The problem is the CVT doesn't seem to work correctly--in hot conditions, it barely gets started. Yesterday at 90 degrees, I could only get it to move on the flat in 4x4 in 1st range. Then, I tried to load it onto a trailer...wouldn't go up forward. Had to gun it in reverse, take it out of 4x4, and use the bucket to help. When I first got it, I took it to the dealer, and they did a wheel speed calibration, but couldn't find anything wrong.

Yesterday during troubleshooting, I tried to prepare it for towing with the transmission disconnect shaft, but the disconnect shaft wouldn't disengage.

Would love any thoughts/advice, as I need this working to plow snow in a few months (and do a few things before that.) Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello June1ron, welcome to the tractor forum.

Are you getting any error codes? Have you checked all fluid levels? 

Regarding the transmission disconnect, try jacking one of the rear wheels off the ground to remove any pressure that may exist on the disconnect mechanism. Rock the wheel back and forth to assist with the disconnect.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check the connector on the foot pedal to ensure it hasn't become disconnected. If it's connected, disconnect it and and spray electrical contact cleaner on both male and female sections. Check connectors for damaged wires and pins. Make sure the connectors "snap" together when you re-connect them.

If you don't find any problems above, it's likely the pedal has gone bad. Apparently, this is a common problem.


----------



## june1ron (Aug 2, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello June1ron, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Are you getting any error codes? Have you checked all fluid levels?
> 
> Regarding the transmission disconnect, try jacking one of the rear wheels off the ground to remove any pressure that may exist on the disconnect mechanism. Rock the wheel back and forth to assist with the disconnect.


No error codes; will try the wheel rocking. Thanks!


----------



## june1ron (Aug 2, 2021)

BigT said:


> Check the connector on the foot pedal to ensure it hasn't become disconnected. If it's connected, disconnect it and and spray electrical contact cleaner on both male and female sections. Check connectors for damaged wires and pins. Make sure the connectors "snap" together when you re-connect them.
> 
> If you don't find any problems above, it's likely the pedal has gone bad. Apparently, this is a common problem.


I'll check the pedal--good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Was that a misprint or do you really have 6,000 hrs on that machine? I'm having a hard time grasping that.


----------



## june1ron (Aug 2, 2021)

Only the last couple hundred our mine...but yes, it made alot of hay before I got it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm amazed, to say the least. I remember when those tractors were new. I saw some come and go, transferred from dealership to dealership. None were sold locally as I recall, and I never would have guessed one would go 6,000 hrs without major problems. I don't suppose you know much of its history before you acquired it?


----------



## june1ron (Aug 2, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I'm amazed, to say the least. I remember when those tractors were new. I saw some come and go, transferred from dealership to dealership. None were sold locally as I recall, and I never would have guessed one would go 6,000 hrs without major problems. I don't suppose you know much of its history before you acquired it?


I hear you…I might have the only one still in operation


----------



## Davidgid (6 mo ago)

So did you ever get it fixed. I got one back in 2017 with 400 hours. It has been a money pit. I have already put $9k into it. I just want to get a few more years out of it and then get a new one. I am now dealing with an issue when I go forward it will go into neutral after a little while and show a large gear and then will only go in reverse until I restart. Once I restart it runs fine for anywhere between 2 seconds or 5 minutes. We think the error code is either 2342 or 2352 or 2362. It is hard to tell because the panel is old and some of the pixels are shot.


----------

